# Facebook members-join my group!



## ReformedWretch (Oct 27, 2008)

Questions about the Gospel | Facebook

I hope to get some questions from friends of mine on facebook and could use the help! Send your unsaved friends over to it as well!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 27, 2008)

If anyone would want to be an administrator (to post links and videos and such) let me know!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 27, 2008)

never mind-need a private forum for this discussion sorry!


----------

